# Info par produktiem >  Crossover

## edzjus89

Sveiki! 
Vai kāds nezin, kā pareizi latviski pārtulkot crossover? Gribēju rakstīt vienu darbiņu par šo tēmu, bet nu ir vajadzīgs pārtulkot.
Es iztulkoju it kā skaņas pāreju, bet nu man teica, ka tā tas nevarētu būt. Varbūt kāds zin, kā ir pareizi?

----------


## chiekurs

ja pareizi sapratu, tu runā par iekārtu skaņu tehnikai, kas paredzēta signāla spektra sadalei 2 vai vairākās daļās. to varētu nosaukt par "audiosignāla spektra dalītāju" vai kautkā līdzīgi. pirmais kas ienāca prāta, kāds varbūt labāk noformulēs, jo latviskota nosaukuma versija šim aparātam manuprāt nav.

----------


## Jon

Audiotehnikā krosovers tiešām kalpo signāla spektra sadalīšanai vairākās joslās. Vienkāršākais piemērs - vairākjoslu skaļruņu filtri. Tie parasti ir pasīvie LC filtri. Priekš bi- un tri- amping apskaņošanas sistēmām parasti lieto aktīvos krosoverus, ko realizē uz opampiem un iztiek bez induktivitātēm. Terminu profesionāļi parasti saprot un lieto bez tulkošanas. Kāpēc esi slinks Gooogles tantei paprasīt?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Audio_crossover
Nosaukums laikam cēlies no "krustpunkta frekvences", t.i., punkta, kurā krustojas blakus esošo joslu filtru frekvenču līknes (audiotehnikā tas parasti ir -3dB līmenī).

----------


## edzjus89

Nu to kas ir krosovers jau es saprotu, bet nu galvenā problēma ir tāda, ka pasniedzējs prasa pareizu latviskotu tulkojumu.  :: 
Bet nu paldies par versiju!  ::

----------


## juris90

> Nu to kas ir krosovers jau es saprotu, bet nu galvenā problēma ir tāda, ka pasniedzējs prasa pareizu latviskotu tulkojumu. 
> Bet nu paldies par versiju!


 paprasi valodniekiem lai uztaisa tev tulkojumu uz latvisko pareizi un tad par nosaukumu varesi nedēļu smieties.

----------


## Jon

Nu, ņemot vērā vārdulizācijas kantora (datne, blakne, saskarne utml.) radītās pērles, viņi mūs aplaimos ar "krust(e)ni" vai, sliktākajā gadījumā, "krustoru".

----------


## Athlons

::  krustors... bet nav jau sliktākais variants...

----------


## guguce

Skaņdalis    ::  
Trīsjoslu skaņdalis   ::  
Divkanālu trīsjoslu skaņdalis   ::

----------


## arnis

nu ta gan mums te ir iistas peerles. Izskataas, ka neviens nepaarzin crossovera pamatdarbiibu, ja nevar pateikt, kaa ir latviski. 
Primaari tas ir Frekvenchu filtrs. Zemfrekvences filtrs (LPF) , augstfrekvences filtrs (HPF)

----------


## edzjus89

tad jau laikam sanāk, ka tāds īsts pareizais tulkojums nav  ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Jā! Skaņdalis būtu daudz labāk par zemaugstumfrekveņčzini. Nesen taisiju mazu vadības iekārtiņu ar LCD vadību. Nolēmu, ka izmantošu latviešu valodu! Viss jau būtu jauki, ja vien ekrāniņš nebūtu 16x2. Setup -> iestatījumi, heat->karstums, heater->silditajs, cooler->dzesetajs, clock->pulkstenis, daylight -> nezinu vispār tādu vārdu kas apzīmē dienas gaišās daļas garumu. Ar vienu vārdu sakot - KĀPĒC mums visi vārdi ir garāki, kā angļu valodā! Tas ir sasodīti neparocīgi! Varbūt tā visi kopā un nomainam valodu, vai arī paspiežam mūsu valodniekus, lai šie ātrāk sāk padarīt valodu praktisku un izdomā visādus īsus un praktisku saīsinājumus! (nulle -> O).
Beefs

----------


## edzjus89

Laikam ka būs vien jāņem cita tēma, kurai ir normāls nosaukums latviešu valodā!   ::

----------


## ddff

Atvainojos par mironja izrakshanu - nebiju sho forumu apmekleejis vairaak nekaa gadu un tagad ar interesi parlasu visu, kas "jauns"  :: 
Krossovers latviski tiek deeveets par joslu filtru. Tas taa - ja nu veel kaadam ievajagas.

Kas attiecas uz Beefs pieziimi par jociigumiem latvieshu valodaa, tad man ir jaapbeedina klaatesoshie - latvieshu valoda, liidziigi kaa daudzu citu mazo tautu valodas, ljoti nelapbraat ieviesh jaunus vaardus liidz ar jaunaam lietaam, kuras vajadzeetu apziimeet ar sho jauno vaardu. Piemeers kaada maza valstinja Afrikaa. Tur 18 gs. beigaas ieviesa dzelzcelju (kaadaa no kolonizeetajaam republikaam, preciizi neatceros kura). Vieteejie apskatiijaas uz lokomotiivi un veica sekojoshu domu gaajienu - tas kustas, taatad ir dziivnieks, lielaakais dziivnieks, ko vinji tajaa apviduu pazina, bija cuuka, liidz ar ko liels + kustaas = cuuka. Bet tas paarvietojaas aatraak nekaa cuuka, taapeec bija jaapievieno "aatri skrien", atskiriibaa no cuukas, lokomotiive darbojaas ar ogleem, kas rezultaataa dod "eed melnus akmenjus". Un taa lokomotiive tika nosaukta par "cuuka, kas aatri skrien un eed melnus akmenjus" 

ddff

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> Atvainojos par mironja izrakshanu - 
> Krossovers latviski tiek deeveets par joslu filtru. Tas taa - ja nu veel kaadam ievajagas.
> 
>  latvieshu valoda, liidziigi kaa daudzu citu mazo tautu valodas, ljoti nelapbraat ieviesh jaunus vaardus liidz ar jaunaam lietaam, kuras vajadzeetu apziimeet ar sho jauno vaardu


 Nu nebūs _crossover_ un _bandpass filter_ gluži viens un tas pats, kaut gan 3-joslu krosovera _midrange_ funkcionāli tam atbilst. Es lietoju ikdienā tieši šo krosovera terminu, un, brīnumainā kartā, visi mani brīnišķīgi saprot   ::  .
Par jauniem terminiem latviešu valodā - Skujiņ' Vallijas vārdulizētāji ne tikai gudro jaunus, bet pat cenšas ieviest savus "jaunvārdus" jau esošu, sen pieņemtu vietā. Tipiskākais piemērs - skaļruņa piespiedu aizstāšana ar skandalu. Neņemot vērā, ka zināmās, skaņu reproducējošās kastes apzīmējums skaļrunis ir vienāds visās civilizētajās valodās. To, ka džungļos to sauc par "ziloni, kas skaļi bauro" neņemsim vērā (kaut labi saprotam, ko domā krievs, sacīdams "tumba"   ::  ).

----------


## ddff

Viss mieriigi - crossover ir band pass, visaas joslaas. Pavisam noteikti jau nu audio sfeeraa. 

1 josla 15...20 Hz .... X Hz
2 josla X Hz ... Y Hz
n josla Y Hz .... Z Hz
peedeejaa josla - Z Hz ... 20/22 kHz

Taa tas ir jau kopsh 1989 gada, kad es aktiivi pieveersos shiem jautaajumiem. Tagad taa ir mana ikdiena, visu veidu PRO audio aparaati un ar tiem saistiitaa specifika. 

Skaljrunis un skandala ir pilniigi dazhaadas lietas. Skandala tika izdomaata lai aizstaatu "akustiskaa sisteema", kas ir vieniigais pareizais apziimeejums kastei ar skalruni un dazhkaart iebuuveeto filtru. Vaards skalrunis ir attiecinaams uz komponenteem (angliski "transducer", "Woofer", "driver" - tieshi akustikas kontekstaa), savukaart anglju "speaker" ir domaata akustiskaa sisteema, jo satur vairaak nekaa skalruni. Shii ir taa reize, kad tieshs tulkojums ir maldinoshs. 

ddff

----------


## Jon

Joslu filtrs pats par sevi ir plaši lietojams termins no infra zemām līdz super augstām frekvencēm. Tā pieminēšana nu nekādi neizraisa asociācijas ar audiotehnikā lietojamo parikti. Pietam 3-joslu krosoveros  lielākoties malējie ir _low-pass_ un _high pass_, īpaši vairāku joslu skaļruņos. Divjoslu skaļruņa krosoverā, savukārt, _band pass_ vispār neparādās.
Ar akustisko sistēmu saprotam vismaz vienu skaļruni un apskaņojamo telpu kopā ar auditoriju (pēdējā arī skaņu lauku ievērojami ietekmē). Bet "skandalē" lai tie, kas nav skolā gājuši.

----------


## ddff

Piekriitu, ka joslu filtrs ir plashaak lietojams termins, taapeec kopaa ar to jaanoraada kaadi tehniskie parametri (filtru tipi, kaarta (vai dB/oct.), freq.), nevis jaaizdomaa jauns apziimeejums joslu filtriem. Visos gadiijumos, kur ir domaats joslu filtrs, bet sanaacis tikai HPF vai LPF filtrs, ir jaalieto "nelietojams joslu filtrs" vai "aarkaartiigi suudiigs kiiniesu joslu filtrs". Kaa redzams piemeeraa, nekaada speciaala terminologija nav jaaizveido. Gadiijumaa, kad mees runaajam atsevisku HPF (kas nekaadaa gadiijumaa nav joslu filtrs), tad mees sakaam taa - zemo frekvenchu nogrieshanas filtrs. Attieciigi, nav gruuti izteeloties nosaukumu LPF, vai ne?

Ja ar akustisko sisteemu mees gatavojamies saprast arii telpu, tad "ieskaitiits" shajaa priekshmetaa nespiid. Tad, kad mees izvelkam akustisko sisteemu (vai atcerieties - taa ir kaste + skalrunis + rezonators + varbuut filtrs, u.c., kas kastei piederiigs) no vakuuma un novietojam telpaa, mums sanaak, uzmaniibu - "akustiskaa vide". O!
Jo redz, sanaak taada amizanta lieta - ja Tu aizej uz veikalu un nopeerc akustisko sisteemu, tad Tavas definiicijas gadiijumaa komplektaa naaktu arii pats veikals. 

ddff, smiin baardaa

----------


## Zigis

var jau smieties vai raudāt par tiem "izcilajiem" latviešu valodniekiem, taču pat šeit krietna sauja forumiešu lieto briesmīgo 80 gadu izgudrojumu "skanda".
Man jau liekas korektāks ir vecais termins akustiskā sistēma, vai kā tautā iegājies - tumbas. Tumba noteikti nav krievu termins, krievi lieto kolonkas no seniem laikiem.

man jau liekas ka vārda skanējumam jāraksturo pats priekšmets, tā funkcija. Kad saka - tumbas, šajā vārdā jūt spēcīgu bassu un augšas.
Kad saka šo pliekani šņācošo - skanda, vienīgā asociācija momentā - tie mēsli ko kompju veikalos tirgo, vai audio elkora izpratnē.

----------


## ddff

Tumba ir labskaniigs un pietiekoshi saprotams zhargons apziimejumam "akustiskaa sisteema". Peedeejaa laikaa vaarda iipashiiba ir taa, ka ar "tumba" apziimee platjoslas AS, savukaart ZF AS tiek deeveetas par "subiem". Liidz ar ko ikdienas terminologija "tumba" un "subs" ir pienjemama. 

ddff

----------

